
Solar and wind now the cheapest power source says BloombergNEF - Breadmaker
https://www.powerengineeringint.com/articles/2018/11/solar-and-wind-now-the-cheapest-power-source-says-bloombergnef.html
======
Breadmaker
>Unsubsidised solar and onshore wind are now the cheapest source of new bulk
power in all major economies except Japan thanks to falling technology costs.

